# Where are you from?



## Thomas McMillan

I thought it would be a good idea to have a place where we can all see where everyone lives, so it is easier to get together, arrange lifts, etc. 

So maybe we could have counties or something? Just post what county you're from and I'll update this original post to include you.

Let's aim to get at least five people in each area!

*Berkshire*
graphictart

*Conwy*
Wilis

*Durham*
steve2tanks

*East Sussex*
hellohefalump

*Edinburgh*
louis_last

*Flintshire*
stuworrall

*Glasgow*
scottturnbull

*Gloucestershire*
Superman

*Hampshire*
JazzyJeff
misscaretaker
Terry

*Kendal*
paul.in.kendal

*Leeds*
Garuf

*Leicester*
simondoherty1

*London*
a1Matt
LondonDragon

*Mid Glamorgan*
amy4342
JAmesM

*Middlesex*
jay
Thomas McMillan

*Moray
altaaffe

Nottinghamshire
aaronnorth
Ed Seeley
nickyc
saintly
sari

Oxfordshire
BINKSY1973
Themuleous

Somerset
Fred Dulley

South Lincolnshire 
mick b

Suffolk
Tom

Surrey
Egmel
joyous214
Nick16

Swansea
Joecoral

Vauxhall
vauxhallmark

West Midlands
cichlidsrgr8
willmaddox

West Sussex
Luketendo

Worcestershire
john starkey*


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: A list of where veryone is from*

I'm in *Swansea*
Joe


----------



## Fred Dulley

*Re: A list of where veryone is from*

Somerset


----------



## Luketendo

*Re: A list of where veryone is from*

I'm in West Sussex


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: A list of where veryone is from*

I just thought, it might be cool if a mod could sticky this?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Where are you from*

newark, nottinghamshire.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Where are you from*

London


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Where are you from*

Mid Glamorgan


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Where are you from*

Worcester,worcestershire.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Where are you from*

im in Flintshire


----------



## Ed Seeley

*Re: Where are you from*

Nottingham.

BTW I always think it's good if everyone puts this info in their details at the side, then you can see if someone's nearby!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Where are you from*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Nottingham.
> 
> BTW I always think it's good if everyone puts this info in their details at the side, then you can see if someone's nearby!



I agree, if everyone fills out their location in their profile then it's next to your avatar for all to see.  No need for a massive sticky thread that folk need to trawl through...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Where are you from*

kandahar's a long way for a chat george


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Where are you from*

Worksop, Nottinghamshire


----------



## Wayney

*Re: Where are you from*

Wolverhampton, West Mids


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: Where are you from*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Nottingham.
> 
> BTW I always think it's good if everyone puts this info in their details at the side, then you can see if someone's nearby!



I totally agree but say you wanted to know who else is in your area to get together, arrange lifts, etc, you could just look in this topic rather tahn look through the memer list etc.


----------



## sari

*Re: Where are you from*

hi, 
I live in Nottingham(shire).


----------



## Superman

*Re: Where are you from*

Cheltenham, Gloucestershire

GLORRRRRRSSSTER!


----------



## nickyc

*Re: Where are you from*

Nottingham


----------



## Tom

*Re: Where are you from*

Suffolk


----------



## hellohefalump

*Re: Where are you from*

East Sussex


----------



## jay

*Re: Where are you from*

I'm from middlesex!! Harrow... I'm not posh


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Where are you from*

Stoke when not studying, Leeds otherwise.


----------



## Egmel

Guildford, Surrey

(one day the forum developers will cotton on that this is done a lot on forums and will link the profile info into a map so you can see/search for people local to you.  As it is we have to make do with threads like this   )


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Egmel said:
			
		

> Guildford, Surrey
> 
> (one day the forum developers will cotton on that this is done a lot on forums and will link the profile info into a map so you can see/search for people local to you.  As it is we have to make do with threads like this   )



That's what I'm saying, this way it's much easier to see which members live near you.


----------



## aaronnorth

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guildford, Surrey
> 
> (one day the forum developers will cotton on that this is done a lot on forums and will link the profile info into a map so you can see/search for people local to you.  As it is we have to make do with threads like this   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying, this way it's much easier to see which members live near you.
Click to expand...


similar to this:

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/worldmap.php


----------



## Thomas McMillan

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guildford, Surrey
> 
> (one day the forum developers will cotton on that this is done a lot on forums and will link the profile info into a map so you can see/search for people local to you.  As it is we have to make do with threads like this   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying, this way it's much easier to see which members live near you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> similar to this:
> 
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/worldmap.php
Click to expand...


That's great, I've never seen that before. I just thought even if it's how I've set it out here, at least it's an easy place to find who else lives near you.


----------



## Egmel

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> similar to this:
> 
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/worldmap.php


That is quite cool, is it auto generated?  Shame there's no obvious way to zoom in.


----------



## joyous214

Richmond - surrey/london area


----------



## aaronnorth

Egmel said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> similar to this:
> 
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/worldmap.php
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite cool, is it auto generated?  Shame there's no obvious way to zoom in.
Click to expand...



not sure, i have my location in my profile and yet there is only 2 dots (1 in london, 1 in bath area) and i am in nottinghamshire :!: 

so i dont know how it works, i know there are quite a few people of here on there too but not sure if they have typed in there location

EDIT: thinking about it, it would go on IP address anyway


----------



## Themuleous

Aston, Oxfordshire 

Sam


----------



## steve2tanks

Doesnt seem alot of members up north :?: 

Im from just near durham


----------



## Guest

the west midlands


----------



## Dan Crawford

Egmel said:
			
		

> (one day the forum developers will cotton on that this is done a lot on forums and will link the profile info into a map so you can see/search for people local to you. As it is we have to make do with threads like this   )


You could of corse go to the members list and sort by location? better than nothing.


----------



## Egmel

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one day the forum developers will cotton on that this is done a lot on forums and will link the profile info into a map so you can see/search for people local to you. As it is we have to make do with threads like this   )
> 
> 
> 
> You could of corse go to the members list and sort by location? better than nothing.
Click to expand...

I wonder what distance metric it uses to sort... euclidean at best, alphabetical at worst


----------



## Terry

I live in Cowplain, Hampshire.


----------



## amy4342

Another one from Mid Glamorgan - yay!


----------



## mick b

South Lincolnshire


----------



## billy boy

John "o" groats.......


----------



## graphictart

Graphictart 
Bracknell, Berkshire


----------



## vauxhallmark

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guildford, Surrey
> 
> (one day the forum developers will cotton on that this is done a lot on forums and will link the profile info into a map so you can see/search for people local to you.  As it is we have to make do with threads like this   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying, this way it's much easier to see which members live near you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> similar to this:
> 
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/worldmap.php
Click to expand...


That's brilliant, Aaronnorth! Never noticed that before.

Mark (South Lambeth, Vauxhall, London, UK, The World, The Galaxy, The Milky Way, The Universe)


----------



## LondonDragon

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Mark (South Lambeth, Vauxhall, London, UK, The World, The Galaxy, The Milky Way, The Universe)


Just down the road from me! I live in Stockwell


----------



## misscaretaker

Boring Basingstoke, Hampshire


----------



## graphictart

misscaretaker said:
			
		

> Boring Basingstoke, Hampshire



It's not that bad, is it?


----------



## misscaretaker

graphictart said:
			
		

> misscaretaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring Basingstoke, Hampshire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that bad, is it?
Click to expand...




Oh yes! If you like huge, ugly estates, out of control kids, fights in the town centre and over priced, flat-pack housing it's the place for you! Oh, and not forgetting the roundabouts! I ahve to swap the tyres on my car twice as regularly as normal because of the side wear from going round so many of the damned things!


----------



## paul.in.kendal

I'm from Kendal (of course) in Cumbria!  That's a first! And I haven't even got an aquarium (yet).


----------



## Nick16

Dorking, in surrey. !!! (well im 5 miles outside but its near enough)


----------



## scottturnbull

I'm from Glasgow, which probably makes everything clear. There's a cattle farm (of sorts) nearby, and woods with deer in them. You wouldn't believe it's almost the countryside. And yet . . .


----------



## Thomas McMillan

I totally forgot about this thread! It's been updated (but still not stickified ).


----------



## altaaffe

Kinloss, Moray, Scotland


----------



## JazzyJeff

I'm From Alton in Hampshire !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beeky

Ooh, you're near the steam trains!

Chooo! Chooo!

I've been down there a few times with my son.


----------



## JazzyJeff

beeky said:
			
		

> Ooh, you're near the steam trains!
> 
> Chooo! Chooo!
> 
> I've been down there a few times with my son.



I used too live right by the side of the damn things, would lay in bed at the weekend and they would sit there for an hour filling up with steam then if that wasnt enough they would give it a toot toot before they chugged off !!!!!!
Have now moved but can still hear them sometimes, they do draw alot of people too the town as does Jane Austins house !!!


----------



## Garuf

I never made it to the Alton down south, I tend to stick to churnet valley and severn valley. Gotta love the smell of steam engines. They're good fun to drive too.  8)


----------



## beeky

Hey, you're just showing off! When did you get to drive one?

The line down at Alton were offering drives of the restored Bittern (a sister of Mallard) for Â£500 a pop. A bit much for my measly wage....


----------



## Garuf

I did a footplate course c/o Pete Waterman at Crewe. 
The A4's (Mallard et al) are a real train drivers trains they had bucket seats and everything, they're common by preservation standards though. The j94's are rough but nice to drive wartime austerity at it's finest.


----------



## louis_last

I'm from Edinburgh.


----------



## BINKSY1973

Oxford, Oxfordshire


----------



## Wilis

Conwy


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Wilis said:
			
		

> Conwy



...is that a place?


----------



## aaronnorth

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Wilis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conwy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...is that a place?
Click to expand...


Wales, most places in Wales have funny names so that is how i know


----------



## mjw1476

Kent, apparently theres no one else from the garden of england!!


----------



## Simon D

I'm from Chiswick (West London) but haven't lived there for many years. 

Now live in a sleepy, alchohol driven village in West Leicestershire, between Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray and Leicester (Leicester is a hole, so I only really know my way around it). Village I live in is great!


----------



## Goodygumdrops

What's the village called Simon?

I'm from a little village called Wallacestone,about 2 miles out of Falkirk as the crow flies.Our park at the top of the road is a vantage point or something,I think the eleventh best in the country or something like that (somebody told me a long time ago,it has a weird sundial/ordnance suvery thingy set in a stone there),you can see for miles (obviously we're up the Braes).
This was supposedly where William Wallace gathered his troops and planned his attack before the battle of Falkirk.There's a monument for him in the park and all the streets here are named after places and people related to him.


----------



## Simon D

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> What's the village called Simon?



It's called Billesdon. 

Population about 750. Two pubs, our own community Post Office (meaning it's been bought by the locals, so they can't close that one!), shop that sells virtually anything you need (the size of my front room, therefore small), fish and chip van comes round twice a week and a mobile library visits occassionally. Just up the road is The Coplow (highest point between here and heading east the Ural mountains in Russia). 

Not far from the most central point in England. I could'nt be farther from the sea unless I moved country.


----------



## Wilis

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Wilis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conwy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...is that a place?
Click to expand...


Hi-funnily enough yes-take it you don't do much travelling or reading then!? Conwy County, but it's named after a famous walled town with a castle built by Edward the 1st (along with Criccieth, Caernarfon etc) called Conwy,also Telford's suspension bridge leads over to it & there's a town called Llandudno nearby. Conwy gets visitors from all over the world esp with a backdrop like Snowdonia National Park-you're gonna tell me you've never heard of that now aren't you!?  Type Conwy into google n see what's out there-the UK's not that big you know!

N my name's Will (Or Wilis)- so why's it say *Conwy* Conwy on the list? :?: 

Regards
Will


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Sorry, my mistake. All sorted now.


----------



## Wilis

Much appreciated  
Also I feel an apology is in order-didn't realise you were 16!


----------



## beeky

mjw1476 said:
			
		

> Kent, apparently theres no one else from the garden of england!!



Whereabouts in Kent are you? I used to live there, Gillingham to be precise. Still got friends and family there. Some friends went to Priestfield to see the Gills lose to Aston Villa, although they put up a good fight by all accounts.

We used to say that if Kent was the garden of England, then Medway was the compost bin!


----------

